# Eye area > Lower third - Let's discuss



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

The lower third is easily fixable with surgeries. The eye area NOT >>>

INb4 muuh Taban can fix your eye area -No he *can't* fix
-Your IPD
-PFL

Your jawline *can* be changed
-be it the width
-be it the chin projection
-be it the gonial angle etc.

I admire people with a good eye area rather than people with an avg eye area and strong lower third. *That's why Crisick is nothing special. *


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 12, 2019)

The lower third affects your cheekbones and your midface though. Like you can’t have good cheekbones but a shit jaw. Just try to recess your jaw purposeully, you’ll see it pulls your cheekbones down, this fucking up your midface greatly.

They are equal important imo


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

Yea eye area is by far more important I made a thread and posts about this, YOU CAN NOT BE NON ATTRACTIVE WITH A TOP TIER EYE AREA, it’s impossible


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The lower third is easily fixable with surgeries. The eye area NOT >>>
> 
> INb4 muuh Taban can fix your eye area -No he *can't* fix
> -Your IPD
> ...


good, now worship me cuck


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea eye area is by far more important I made a thread and posts about this, YOU CAN NOT BE NON ATTRACTIVE WITH A TOP TIER EYE AREA, it’s impossible


I was unattractive with a top tier eye area.


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I was unattractive with a top tier eye area.


Unless 300 pounds I don’t see how tbh even then u would still look good but just fat af which kinda ruins it


----------



## Blitz (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea eye area is by far more important I made a thread and posts about this, YOU CAN NOT BE NON ATTRACTIVE WITH A TOP TIER EYE AREA, it’s impossible


high iq


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> Unless 300 pounds I don’t see how tbh even then u would still look good but just fat af which kinda ruins it


210 lbs with a ginger neckbeard, but yeah. Apparently it was self-evident even then that I'd be attractive if I lost weight.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea eye area is by far more important I made a thread and posts about this, YOU CAN NOT BE NON ATTRACTIVE WITH A TOP TIER EYE AREA, it’s impossible


 
Nah nah wouldn't say this. My argument for eye area>lower third is basically that you can fix your lower third but not your eye area and thats why the eye area is more important and has more value in terms of reaching your peaks in looks.






good eye area but recessed chin. Would you consider this guy as gl´? I also remember a guy from incels that had a 9/10 eye area but a very recessed chin and his eye area couldn't carry his weak lower third.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Having a good lower third is more impressive than having a good eye area. Lots of people have good eye areas but they lack in the lower third department. Bones > femininity (I say femininity because good eyes are usually good because they are feminine.)


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah kinda sucks having low ipd, luckily the rest of my features are good


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

Both are shit for me.
Fucking ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lots of people have good eye areas but they lack in the lower third department. Bones > femininity


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


>


Don't worry about it my man, you have top-tier eye area, so it's beyond having a "good" eye area.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> That's why Crisick is nothing special


In unfrauded pics he looks like a potato that got injected with estrogen


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Having a good lower third is more impressive than having a good eye area. Lots of people have good eye areas but they lack in the lower third department. Bones > femininity (I say femininity because good eyes are usually good because they are feminine.)



You can fix your lower third with surgeries easily but the eye area not


Extra Chromosome said:


> Both are shit for me.
> Fucking ogre.



Just go for skull implants bro


Nibba said:


> In unfrauded pics he looks like a potato that got injected with estrogen


????


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

lots of subhumans have good eye areas. Lots of gl dudes don't. Eye area is important in that it just has to not be awful.


Nibba said:


> In unfrauded pics he looks like a potato that got injected with estrogen


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 210 lbs with a ginger neckbeard, but yeah. Apparently it was self-evident even then that I'd be attractive if I lost weight.


Yea you would still have the face but the fat would be destracting from it and ruining it 


TRUE_CEL said:


> Having a good lower third is more impressive than having a good eye area. Lots of people have good eye areas but they lack in the lower third department. Bones > femininity (I say femininity because good eyes are usually good because they are feminine.)


cope tbh, eye area is a lot more impressive especially irl in motion it’s literally what makes girls wet when they look at your eyes and it’s more rare as well, eyes are everything nothing even comes close


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Nah nah wouldn't say this. My argument for eye area>lower third is basically that you can fix your lower third but not your eye area and thats why the eye area is more important and has more value in terms of reaching your peaks in looks.
> 
> View attachment 29318
> 
> good eye area but recessed chin. Would you consider this guy as gl´? I also remember a guy from incels that had a 9/10 eye area but a very recessed chin and his eye area couldn't carry his weak lower third.



B
E
A
R
D


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> B
> E
> A
> R
> D



Yea thats also an argument for eye area > lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'd rather be Zac Efron than Rami Malek


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Reminder all users on here are sucking a guys dick who has a subhuman eye area


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Reminder all users on here are sucking a guys dick who has a subhuman eye area
> View attachment 29336


His eye area isn't bad. NCT with positive-tilted eyebrows and fem features with an otherwise masc structure is a prettyboy slayer aesthetic.


----------



## fobos (Mar 12, 2019)

permasquint gang


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 12, 2019)

54mm IPD will NEVER be fixed in my life time. I can fraud lower third until my lifetime is over. Eyearea >>>>> lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His eye area isn't bad. NCT with positive-tilted eyebrows and fem features with an otherwise masc structure is a prettyboy slayer aesthetic.


You can't be serious dude. NCT is always bad, without exception. 
It makes him look innocent and low fighting success. Obviously other features halo but looking only at eye area its subhuman. 

But why am I even saying this. You're all sucking his dick anyway. Fuck this gay forum.


----------



## dodt (Mar 12, 2019)

Low iq comparison argument level tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> You can't be serious dude. NCT is always bad, without exception.
> It makes him look innocent and low fighting success. Obviously other features halo but looking only at eye area its subhuman.
> 
> But why am I even saying this. You're all sucking his dick anyway. Fuck this gay forum.


It's a common theme I'm seeing. Prettyboys with NCT and positive eyebrows. I don't buy into the NCT meme.


----------



## dodt (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> NCT meme


its pretty much over for you buddy boyo, keep coping
NCT is legit af.


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

I wonder who makes girls wetter when they look at his face?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 12, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> 54mm IPD will NEVER be fixed in my life time. I can fraud lower third until my lifetime is over. Eyearea >>>>> lower third.


What's your head width


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

dodt said:


> its pretty much over for you buddy boyo, keep coping
> NCT is legit af.



My PCT makes my eye area shit and I look like a gay alien


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's a common theme I'm seeing. Prettyboys with NCT and positive eyebrows. I don't buy into the NCT meme.


I have NCT and it's literally the worst feature a person can have. It's even 10 times worse than having severe acne. Stop glorifying bad features wtf.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes, for aesthetics and pictures eye area is better, but IRL its a different story, for that raw attraction a chiseled massive jaw is more important,


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

HAHAHAHHHAHHAHAHH and this retard
HHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I have NCT and it's literally the worst feature a person can have. It's even 10 times worse than having severe acne. Stop glorifying bad features wtf.



Minor NCT isn’t noticeable, severe is a death sentence


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Minor NCT isn’t noticeable, severe is a death sentence


Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence. 
Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence.
> Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.



I don’t care mines neutral, I still think your vastly overreacting about NCT though


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence.
> Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.


He mogs just about every guy I know irl on face alone. Then you factor in the height and frame, both of which he's good in.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence.
> Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.


lol it isnt that bad, dont let the lookism memes get to you, slight nct is a normal masculine trait, PCT is actually feminine and we obsess over it cause we like feminine features and think feminine things are attractiuve to females, its only bad if it's like Fatman


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence.
> Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.


No.....


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol it isnt that bad, dont let the lookism memes get to you, slight nct is a normal masculine trait, PCT is actually feminine and we obsess over it cause we like feminine features and think feminine things are attractiuve to females, its only bad if it's like Fatman


Yea slight nct is not an issue tho far from ideal still, ideal is slight pct you need that to have a top tier eye area


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol it isnt that bad, dont let the lookism memes get to you, slight nct is a normal masculine trait, PCT is actually feminine and we obsess over it cause we like feminine features and think feminine things are attractiuve to females, its only bad if it's like Fatman


How is NCT masculine? It makes a man look scared, like a pussy actually whereas PCT makes one look aggressive.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea slight nct is not an issue tho far from ideal still, ideal is slight pct you need that to have a top tier eye area


yes but no one is really perfect, a small flaw like slight nct isnt even a big deal unless it noticeably looks melting, same with eyelid exposire, some exposure is normal and only looks bad in pics cause we analyze and it gets flattened


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

I would even say mouth area is more important than the actual lower third/jaw as well since it affects harmony more and it’s what people focus on when you’re talking, mouth area is very underrated ngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> How is NCT masculine? It makes a man look scared, like a pussy actually whereas PCT makes one look aggressive.


It's caused by high prenatal T, same as downturned lips.


Coping said:


> I would even say mouth area is more important than the actual lower third/jaw as well since it affects harmony more and it’s what people focus on when you’re talking, mouth area is very underrated ngl


Beginning to realise almost every example of a person with bad harmony is because of bad lips.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> How is NCT masculine? It makes a man look scared, like a pussy actually whereas PCT makes one look aggressive.


High prenatal T does it




Most boxers have NCT, im pretty sure boxers are one of the most masculine guys on the planet, and its linked to high prenatal T, prenatal T is ur ability to fight regardless of training, if you're not slaying, its definitely not NCT holding u back, cause alot of classically handsome men had NCT
paul newman, marlon brando, alot of guys i cant name


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> High prenatal T does it
> View attachment 29367
> 
> Most boxers have NCT, im pretty sure boxers are one of the most masculine guys on the planet, and its linked to high prenatal T, prenatal T is ur ability to fight regardless of training, if you're not slaying, its definitely not NCT holding u back, cause alot of classically handsome men had NCT
> paul newman, marlon brando, alot of guys i cant name


Jon-Erik Hexum, easy PSL 8.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

it only makes a man look scared if its similar to that cuck fatman, otherwise no one really notices it at all, in motion u would never notice it


Alarico8 said:


> Jon-Erik Hexum, easy PSL 8.


yeah him too, isaaccarews, he singer dua lipa's boyfriend has severe nct but still looks good, Women care about your bones more when it comes to attraction, thats why i would choose chris carmack jaw + average eye area over godly eye area and average jaw any day of the week


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 29339
> View attachment 29340
> 
> I wonder who makes girls wetter when they look at his face?


Jon Kortajarena mogs the guy on the left.


theropeking said:


> You can fix your lower third


Except it will look fake anyways.


Coping said:


> cope tbh, eye area is a lot more impressive especially irl in motion it’s literally what makes girls wet when they look at your eyes and it’s more rare as well, eyes are ev


It's not a cope, a great lower third is rarer than a great eye area. Obviously, the first thing people will notice is eyes but if you don't have a top-tier eye area, having a great lower third would compensate greatly for that. I can't say the same for people with top-tier eye area and a bad lower third.


Curious0 said:


> You can't be serious dude. NCT is always bad, without exception.


Cope, look at prime James Franco, Spiderman 1 era.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

The idea that eye area mogs lower third becausr it can be fixed is wrong amd contradicts the whole thread lol, were talking about what part plays a bigger role in attraction (not pictures) and its definitely the jaw no doubt stop this muh eye area cope,


TRUE_CEL said:


> Jon Kortajarena mogs the guy on the left.
> 
> Except it will look fake anyways.
> 
> ...


this^


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I don’t care mines neutral, I still think your vastly overreacting about NCT though


Yeah NCT legit doesn't matter that much, pct is overrated


fobos said:


> permasquint gang





future chadlite said:


> yes but no one is really perfect, a small flaw like slight nct isnt even a big deal unless it noticeably looks melting, same with eyelid exposire, some exposure is normal and only looks bad in pics cause we analyze and it gets flattened


Yeah IRL everyone has upper eyelid exposure because your eyes are constantly moving and showing emotion


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 12, 2019)

What about Jake Gyllenhaal who made it in at 19 on that ranker poll? 
https://looksmax.org/threads/hottest-male-celibrities-list-voted-by-girls.12258/Large, round eyes, lots of upper eye lid exposure. He has pct, but his eye lid exposure would be rated subhuman and his round eyes as feminine.
Or Ryan Gosling with his asymmetry and pct?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> What about Jake Gyllenhaal who made it in at 19 on that ranker poll?
> https://looksmax.org/threads/hottest-male-celibrities-list-voted-by-girls.12258/Large, round eyes, lots of upper eye lid exposure. He has pct, but his eye lid exposure would be rated subhuman and his round eyes as feminine.
> Or Ryan Gosling with his asymmetry and pct?


He has neutral ct, his UEE is completely normal. Eye area is all about the emotion projected, and he looks very stoic, which is good for aman (unlike the homo vibes sent by extreme PCT)


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> I would even say mouth area is more important than the actual lower third/jaw as well since it affects harmony more and it’s what people focus on when you’re talking, mouth area is very underrated ngl


 I agree here, having nice lips, nice teeth and an average to above average eye area is usually enough to slay some woman as long as your bodyfat percentage is low


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> I agree here, having nice lips, nice teeth and an average to above average eye area is usually enough to slay some woman as long as your bodyfat percentage is low


Completely true. Eye area is the most important individual feature, followed by the mouth area. Low body fat enhances just about everything, including the mouth area. Good-looking men with bad eye areas don't exist, nor do good-looking men with bad mouth areas, and you need crazy bone-structure to look Chad-tier if you're not lean.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Completely true. Eye area is the most important individual feature, followed by the mouth area. Low body fat enhances just about everything, including the mouth area. Good-looking men with bad eye areas don't exist, nor do good-looking men with bad mouth areas, and you need crazy bone-structure to look Chad-tier if you're not lean.


Legit agree with both, and mouth and eye area make up 90% of your facial harmony. A good jaw will not compensate for a bad eye area like some people seem to think


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope, look at prime James Franco, Spiderman 1 era.


One of the few men my gf has openly said are handsome, alongside Stephen James, Broderick Hunter and Alain Delon (who she says I look like jfl)


Coping said:


> Legit agree with both, and mouth and eye area make up 90% of your facial harmony. A good jaw will not compensate for a bad eye area like some people seem to think


Rami Malek is high-tier Normie at best because of his poverty-tier eye area.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> One of the few men my gf has openly said are handsome, alongside Stephen James, Broderick Hunter and Alain Delon (who she says I look like jfl)
> 
> Rami Malek is high-tier Normie at best because of his poverty-tier eye area.


Stephen James is such a slayer ngl my fav male model


----------



## dodt (Mar 13, 2019)

Imagine comparing different features, not taking into account that NCT can be of different lvl and standard deviations from average. Below average feature = bad sign. Below 20th percentile feature = over for you, fuckin subhuman. 
1 more degree of NCT and James Franco will contribute to this forum with his posts and guides on statusxmaxing from his moms basement.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 13, 2019)

legit if you ask most girls what they like on a guys face, theyll say nice eyes and a nice smile. Assuming all of your other features dont stand out too much and aren't ridiculous you should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> Stephen James is such a slayer ngl my fav male model


The combination of high-set cheekbones with low protrusion, uncovered because of good forward growth and very low body fat, gives an extremely aesthetic and striking ogee curve. Combine that with a great eye area like Stephen James has and you've got a slayer face. O'Pry is exactly the same. Then he has the tattoos to top it off.

Neither Stephen James nor O'Pry have conventionally great lower thirds. O'Pry has a monster chin but a roundish jawline. Stephen James' is fairly typical. Both have fuller lips though.

Eyes, lips and being lean are extremely powerful in combination.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 13, 2019)

https://pics.me.me/when-you-touch-his-jaw-line-sharp-jawline-3719758.png







https://pics.conservativememes.com/jawline-jawline-jawline-jawline-nysart-think-im-going-to-stay-3887174.png







https://pics.onsizzle.com/his-jawline-could-cut-cut-me-uppp-6838239.png


I'm of the "everything must be above average" mindset


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> https://pics.me.me/when-you-touch-his-jaw-line-sharp-jawline-3719758.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First one is a great example. Ed Westwick has an unremarkable eye area but a good lower third, and managed to build a career off of that. Everything ought to be above average, or average at the very least. Fixing failos is more important than acquiring halos, without exception. Hence why Ed Westwick is known as good looking (average eyes + good jaw) and Rami Malek isn't (bad eyes + good jaw).


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 13, 2019)

Rami Malek is also a very rare exception. It is super rare to have an above average jaw and one of a kind below average eyes. His eyes are so buggy that I've actually never seen that irl. I've seen it in photos and on movies, like Steve Buscemi, but eyes like that are as rare as extremely good ones. If you have average eyes and great jaw or average jaw and great eyes, I think you'd be just fine either way. Unfortunately having average anything is a disqualifier for any girl above a 5.


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 13, 2019)

Eye area is definitely the most important trait (coming from someone with a decent lower 3rd).

Having perfect eyes but being flawed into other departements makes you by default a 5/10. Then, you can easily gain some points and ascend your way to the very top.

However, not having a good eye area doesn't mean that you can't be handsome. 

Shoutout to the member on here who finally burried the whole lower 3rd BS and came up with a very underrated theory, which is the importance of the mouth area.

In fact, it should'nt be "eye area vs lower third" but eye area vs mouth area !


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 13, 2019)

Its about harmony. Eveything matters. Its all about not having any subpar features with a few good halos.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Its all about not having any subpar features with a few good halos.


Exactly, Giga IQ.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Eye area is definitely the most important trait (coming from someone with a decent lower 3rd).
> 
> Having perfect eyes but being flawed into other departements makes you by default a 5/10. Then, you can easily gain some points and ascend your way to the very top.
> 
> ...


Yep eye area is still most important but mouth area is def second, lower third/jaw bone is overrated

Gl cuz of his eye area + mouth area which creates his good harmony, his bones and actual jaw are shit


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 13, 2019)

eye area is what make sean o'pry look like a fucking godlike ascended being in motion. his gaze destroys womens pussies


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 13, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> eye area is what make sean o'pry look like a fucking godlike ascended being in motion. his gaze destroys womens pussies


tbh he looks aspie as fuck


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 13, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> tbh he looks aspie as fuck


COOOOOOOOPE


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Mine is as bad as Nibba's I guess or slightly less. Absolute death sentence.
> Nibba is therefore a looksmaxed normie and will never be a Chad. It's a hard pill to swallow but hell eventually get there.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> High prenatal T does it
> View attachment 29367
> 
> Most boxers have NCT, im pretty sure boxers are one of the most masculine guys on the planet, and its linked to high prenatal T, prenatal T is ur ability to fight regardless of training, if you're not slaying, its definitely not NCT holding u back, cause alot of classically handsome men had NCT
> paul newman, marlon brando, alot of guys i cant name


don't confuse NCT with the corners of the eyes being hooded over.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 13, 2019)

PCT is a feminine trait. Masc is neutral. Lots of slayers have NCT even.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> PCT is a feminine trait. Masc is neutral. Lots of slayers have NCT even.


Slight pct looks more aesthetic


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> The lower third affects your cheekbones and your midface though. Like you can’t have good cheekbones but a shit jaw. Just try to recess your jaw purposeully, you’ll see it pulls your cheekbones down, this fucking up your midface greatly.
> 
> They are equal important imo


hol up, when you say try to recess your jaw purposelly, you mean like the mckenzie chin tuck?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm only tear trough, lateral orbit, and brow ridge filler away from having a normal eye area. Just lol


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

A shitty lower third can be fixed, shitty PFL and IPD can't. End of discussion.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> A shitty lower third can be fixed, shitty PFL and IPD can't. End of discussion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> A shitty lower third can be fixed, shitty PFL and IPD can't. End of discussion.


IPD can be improved with a palate expander (a real one. Not the plastic ones you see on aliexpress)


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

Guest said:


> IPD can be improved with a palate expander (a real one. Not the plastic ones you see on aliexpress)


Is there any truth to this? @theropeking


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 23, 2019)

I have slight NCT and upper eyelid exposure. To top it off, I've also got dark circles. The three worst combos you can have.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 23, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I have slight NCT and upper eyelid exposure. To top it off, I've also got dark circles. The three worst combos you can have.


Do you know what's causing your dark circles, if it's allergies or thin skin it can be fixed relatively easily in most cases.


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 23, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Do you know what's causing your dark circles, if it's allergies or thin skin it can be fixed relatively easily in most cases.


Subhuman genetic ?


----------



## dodt (Mar 23, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I have slight NCT and upper eyelid exposure. To top it off, I've also got dark circles. The three worst combos you can have.


Bulgy eyes can be added and bad undereye support, and shitty eye color and u get me. its over


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

dodt said:


> Bulgy eyes can be added and bad undereye support, and shitty eye color and u get me. its over


Your PFL must be like 50mm with that medial canthus though tbh tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2019)

You need a harmony 
Alain delon has narrow jawline but defined
With long philtrim and he was the most handsome man in the world 

HARMONY > everything


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> You need a harmony
> Alain delon has narrow jawline but defined
> With long philtrim and he was the most handsome man in the world
> 
> HARMONY > everything


It's more complicated than just that. Delon also had a very good eye area and very good zygos. His philtrum wasn't especially long and his chin was large enough to compensate.

Harmony is extremely important, but you need good individual features too. Bad features that harmonise well are still bad features, and won't look good regardless of the ratios.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's more complicated than just that. Delon also had a very good eye area and very good zygos. His philtrum wasn't especially long and his chin was large enough to compensate.
> 
> Harmony is extremely important, but you need good individual features too. Bad features that harmonise well are still bad features, and won't look good regardless of the ratios.


True tbh chin defined jawline and good eye area


----------



## dodt (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Your PFL must be like 50mm with that medial canthus though tbh tbh


Bare minimum in 2019


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

dodt said:


> Bare minimum in 2019


Imagine waking up one day and finding out you're the only good-looking guy in the world


----------



## dodt (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine waking up one day and finding out you're the only good-looking guy in the world


Maybe but there are literal dogs who have sex with prime jbs, but I cannot get any attraction. So its about mogging any living being.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

dodt said:


> Maybe but there are literal dogs who have sex with prime jbs, but I cannot get any attraction. So its about mogging any living being.


Pretend to be a dog theory


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 23, 2019)

Of course eye area is far more important.
The minimum level of eye area required to get an obese girlfriend in 2019:


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jul 22, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The lower third is easily fixable with surgeries. The eye area NOT >>>
> 
> INb4 muuh Taban can fix your eye area -No he *can't* fix
> -Your IPD
> ...


Eye area can be fixed with surgery


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 22, 2019)

HARMONY MOGS INDIVIDUAL FEATURES. You need balance beetween ipd, bizygomatic width, midface height, chin height, philtrum, lips width and nose width, width of jaw and cheekbones, symetry. All of this. You cant have good harmony if you have god tier jaw and cuck eye area or cheekbones. Someone with all averge features combined with each other with good proportions and symetry would mog one feature dude. Look at Alain Delon. If he would have wider jaw and more squere Chin he would lookuch worst. Why? Becouse jaw would be to wide for his cheekbones and squere chin would destroy his angel type look. There are diffrent types of looks. Everyonr can be good. Sharp slayer (Richard ramirez) or softer angel (Alain Delon). Key is to have great harmony in you're pheno and type of looks.


----------

